# 3DS XL System Transfer Discussion!



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2013)

I am heavily considering preordering the Animal Crossing 3DS XL.  Here's the problem; I already have a 3DS, and will be using a system transfer to save my character and such.  Will I lose the downloadable version of Animal Crossing at that point, since I'm replacing the data?  Thanks to anyone who knows!


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

No you'll just have to redownload it from the eShop.

I bought the MH3U bundle and did the system transfer, all you have to do is redownload it again (it's in the eShop i your purchase history along with everything else) - just don't play it before you do they system transfer or you'll lose your data.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah, about how long do you think it will take to download?  I don't want to waste a whole hour while everyone else in my house is playing it!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ah, I spent many hours Googling this yesterday (inadvisable, I found out so much stuff that would put me off even buying a 3DS, so please don't google this!).

The answer you got is correct.  System transfer and then once it's complete, pop your existing SD card into your new 3DS and you're set.  It's at this point that you can upgrade to a bigger card if you wish, I'll include a couple of links that I kept for use.

System transfer:
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/3ds/en_na/ht_apps.jsp?menu=transfer%20games&submenu=ctr-ht-software-transfer

If anyone wants to upgrade SD card, this is helpful too:
http://lofi-gaming.org.uk/blog/2012/01/19/how-to-upgrade-your-nintendo-3ds-sd-card/

I heard it can take up to 45 minutes for a system transfer and the same again to download the game.  The system transfer will delete all the data from your old 3DS and transfer it to the new one but keep the eshop account info, so it'll see that NL was on there and let you download it again for nothing onto your 3DS!!

Do you mind if I add some questions I have into here too??


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 18, 2013)

ACNL may take a while to download, it's about the equivalent of 1GB of data? (don't quote me on this)


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Ah, I spent many hours Googling this yesterday (inadvisable, I found out so much stuff that would put me off even buying a 3DS, so please don't google this!).
> 
> The answer you got is correct.  System transfer and then once it's complete, pop your existing SD card into your new 3DS and you're set.  It's at this point that you can upgrade to a bigger card if you wish, I'll include a couple of links that I kept for use.
> 
> ...



Have at it lol


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool thank you 

I do have one (this is a lie, there are more than one) question though... System transfers keep everything from your system and move it over to the new one so I can keep friend code, streetpasses, swapnotes, eshop demos/Colors 3D etc, but my worry is if something should happen to my SD card and I lose my save. How big are the risks of this happening?

Also, would it work if I backed up my saves each time I saved so I could restore should anything happen?

Finally, if I had backed up my SD saves and had to redownload the game for any reason (eg 3DS breaking), would I be able to use the save info on the SD card or is there some kind of code that means the game has to match the save in some way?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 18, 2013)

Back up your sd card every week or fortnight


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing should happen to your SD Card whilst doing a transfer unless you decided to lose common sense and take out the SD Card as its transferring. You can also back the data up to the computer before hand of the transfer if you're very worried about anything being lost- which is very unlikely to happen

Yes. That's precisely what you should do, especially if you tend to be more rough with an SD Card (constantly pulling it out, playing baseball with your 3ds and SD Card)

Not sure about that last one.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Ah, about how long do you think it will take to download?  I don't want to waste a whole hour while everyone else in my house is playing it!



it took me about 1 hour to download MH - AC is less than MH so AC about take 30 min depending on your internet speed


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting the bundle and a physical copy lol


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> No you'll just have to re-download it from the eShop.
> 
> I bought the MH3U bundle and did the system transfer, all you have to do is re-download it again (it's in the eShop i your purchase history along with everything else) - just don't play it before you do they system transfer or you'll lose your data.



Beings the eshop doesn't have user accounts, you may only be able to re-download on the same 3DS. You must go to settings and transfers the game Wireless to the newer 3DS

I believe once that is down, the older 3DS will lose the privileged of re-downloading the game or even playing. <-- The newer one will get the privileges


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Beings the eshop doesn't have user accounts, you may only be able to re-download on the same 3DS. You must go to settings and transfers the game Wireless to the newer 3DS
> 
> I believe once that is down, the older 3DS will lose the privileged of re-downloading the game or even playing. <-- The newer one will get the privileges



Yeah that's what I meant, just didn't write it. thanks


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Looks like I'll be getting the bundle and a physical copy lol



I just came in to say the same thing and add another question!!

OK, so I do a System Transfer to the AC XL to transfer my current data/codes/swapnotes etc.  BUT I don't want the digital copy of the game so I don't bother downloading it to my SD Card once I've transferred the system data across.  Can I play the physical copy in it instead (as the digital copy would not be installed anywhere apart from show in the eShop)?

Nintendo have the Save game transfer tool anyway so if they can implement a better account system I'll "redownload" the digital game that I never downloaded in the first place and transfer the save data from the physical copy at that point.

(Until Nintendo have a proper online account system, I'm against digitals unless I definitely have to so if this is an option then I'd do that instead)


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> BUT I don't want the digital copy of the game so I don't bother downloading it to my SD Card once I've transferred the system data across.




I read that fat and I stopped....


It's a digital copy there's nothing wrong with it. You're wasting your money buying a physical copy when you already have the game. You're literally paying the full price of a 3DS game just for the box art and contents.... 

I mean this in the nicest possible way, but you've got about 7 weeks until release, just think about what you're actually doing before you make any decisions.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I read that fat and I stopped....
> 
> 
> It's a digital copy there's nothing wrong with it. You're wasting your money buying a physical copy when you already have the game. You're literally paying the full price of a 3DS game just for the box art and contents....
> ...



I know that, and the good thing about having all the time between now and then means I can look into it.  But I'm trying to weigh up the risks and Nintendo can't get their heads round having a proper account system so I'm unwilling to go digital until such a point is reached.  I'd stick with just the digital copy included if I could be sure that if I backed up my SD card weekly and for whatever reason had to download the game again at some point in the future (if the 3DS breaks) that my save data would still be fully protected and accessible, especially for a labour intensive game such as this.

At least with the physical, I can stick the cart in any old 3DS and pick up where I left off if my system breaks.  That really is my only issue right now!


----------



## Torotix (Apr 19, 2013)

I have to agree with Jake. It is really really stupid to disregard the digital copy that comes with the system. Why would you even bother buying the XL at all? You're just wasting your money if you aren't going to touch the digital copy.

Accounts system, shmemounts system, there are so many people who have downloaded the game (and were forced to buy it due to lack of cartridges!). You should at least play the digital copy for a while and see how you like it before you go and buy a physical. I know there are plenty of people who want the physical as well so they have 2 towns, but not touching the digital copy out of fear is really silly.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 19, 2013)

I purchased myself a USB stick quite a long time ago where you put Nintendo DS and Nintendo 3DS cartridges in and it will backup all of my game saves to my PC.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

Your SD Card will be fine, dude. Seriously. I back up my SD on a weekly to biweekly basis. It is incredibly pointless to buy the bundle if you're not even going to play the digital version. Unless you don't care about spending money like that, then go right ahead, but I agree with PP's about it being incredibly silly to *not* play a game just because its digital.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 19, 2013)

I know what you're all saying and I know all of this (also have an external hard drive to back data onto as well as my PC and the SD Card itself-your data isn't backed up unless it's in 3 separate places), but if I lose my data should my 3DS break and I have to redownload the game to a new 3DS, I'd want to know that my save data would remain should I need to download the game again and this is the point that no-one can answer.

Also backing up the save data weekly is also not guaranteed to protect the save because the save is tied to the game and if the game is lost, the save is lost, redownloading would mean starting again.

In the event that my 3DS was so far gone that a System Transfer was not possible, I would lose the game AND the save data associated with it-cartridge would be better in this instance as I could shove it in any old 3DS and progress would resume.

I'm only trying to protect my progress-I don't think that's "really really silly" at all...  To put 100+ hours into this game in a couple months to lose it all-I'd personally not go back to the game if that happened-that would be the waste of money you were talking about.  I want the limited console either way so that's why I'm buying it (just got my annual bonus in an already well paid job, plus it's out during my birthday week, so it's going to cost me very little personally).

I'm noticing some of you talking about wasting/spending money have more than one console-I wouldn't as I have a buyer for my current XL lined up already as I wouldn't justify having 2 consoles when I can only play one at any given time.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

IMO it's still stupid.

So many people buy digital Nintendo games and none of them have had a problem.

At least do what Toritox suggested, try the digital out for a few weeks and then see if you're going to buy the physical. I mean if you back up your save data regularly you're not going to lose anything.

"I'm noticing some of you talking about wasting/spending money have more than one console" we're not saying it about the console, we're talking about the game itself. You're honestly getting two copies of the game, just so one can sit there and not be used as you 'don't trust it' how do you know the physical copy wont have the same problem? It's entirely possible. The game literally costs like $10 when included in the bundle yet you're actually going to ignore that and go out and buy the game full price when you already have it anyway. Having two games is understandable if you actually plan on playing both, but the fact you're not going to play one is just 'second hand irritation' (is that even a word?)

Ask people who have a digital copy of a game - and they'll gladly tell you it's totally fine. I have MH on digital and when I play the game I totally forget the fact that it's even a digital, it works exactly the same as a physical copy. Unless you actually remove your SD card regularly, and fiddle around with it on your computer, then you have nothing to worry about.



I'm sorry if I'm coming off as rude but I honestly don't understand why you're buying the game twice and not using one just because you don't trust it - and i'm a pretty understanding person.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

Jake pretty much said what I was going to say.

I plan on buying 2 copies. One digital, one physical. Both will be put to use though. The digital copy is mine while my fianc? will play the cartridge. I don't manhandle my console nor SD Card so I have no fear of it magically becoming corrupt or my console spontaneously combusting and having to be sent in and receiving a refurbished console as a replacement


----------



## milkbun (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I will be upgrading from my pink 3ds to this bundle come June.

Just to double check because I'm paranoid about this:
I do a system transfer from the 3ds to the AC 3ds XL to transfer all my data which should take about 45 mins. So even though data was transferred, the AC 3ds will still know I had a digital copy of ACNL and I simply have to redownload it which should take about 30 mins?

I'm considering not even moving the SD card over from the old to new so does that mean I won't have to redownload?


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello.

Some of you posters are saying you can back up your SD card and so we shouldn't worry about losing data from a digital game.

Is it even possible to back up the SD card? Isn't there something in place that renders the data you backed up useless so you're not making copies of games for others to use?

Edit: I can understand backing up the data. Maybe it will allow you to copy the data from the SD card to your computer. But can you actually use that data? If you get another SD card and copy this data onto it, can the games actually be accessed? If so...what is stopping people from making and selling dozens of copies of one purchased game?

Edit 2: Another thing I thought of. Digital games purchased are tied to the 3DS itself. If the 3DS breaks, dies, etc, you can't transfer them to another 3DS. (Please correct me if I'm wrong!) I realize we're only talking about one game here though. Not dozens.

Breakdown: Can someone tell me if I can back up AC:NL digital game saves and, if so, are they usable? Can you put the game save back onto a different SD card and still have the digital game recognize the save?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

Because it doesn't work like that. The game is tied to the SYSTEM. Not the SD Card is also tied to the system. It's why each system formats the SD Card whenever you do a transfer or anything. The SD Card just stores the save files for the actual game itself. 

What is "stopping people from making and selling dozens of copies" is the fact that if I take out my SD Card from 3DS #1 which has a digital copy, and try to place it in 3DS #2 which doesn't have the digital copy, the SD Card is rendered useless since it is tied to 3DS #1 and I have to physically buy another digital copy of the game for 3DS #2


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Because it doesn't work like that. The game is tied to the SYSTEM. Not the SD Card. The SD Card just stores the save files for the actual game itself.
> 
> What is "stopping people from making and selling dozens of copies" is the fact that if I take out my SD Card from 3DS #1 which has a digital copy, and try to place it in 3DS #2 which doesn't have the digital copy, the SD Card is rendered useless since it is tied to 3DS #1



Ah I understand! Thank you for the explanation! So the games and SD card content is tied to only one 3DS.

I'm still confused on one point though. Is it worth backing up your SD card's game saves? Let's say your 3DS w/ the digital games breaks/dies and you weren't able to do a system transfer. Are those saves you backed up rendered useless? Or can you use them in another 3DS, you would just to re-purchase the games?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

They're rendered useless if you manhandle your 3DS to the point were its literally broken and your only option is to buy a new one. Since the SD Card is tied to the Now broken (hypothetical) 3DS, and you're not able to do a system transfer, you would have to format the old SD Card before you could use it in the new console. So everything would be deleted from it


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 19, 2013)

I love how everyone was dancing around tigereyes86's original question, which they've even restated:



			
				tigereyes86 said:
			
		

> ...if I lose my data should my 3DS break and I have to redownload the game to a new 3DS, I'd want to know that my save data would remain should I need to download the game again and this is the point that no-one can answer.



According to Loviechu, if 3DS #1 (which has the digital copy of the game) breaks and you have to re-download the game to a new 3DS (aka 3DS #2), you would not be able to access the save files on your SD card because that SD card is tied to the broken 3DS #1, and trying to put that SD card into 3DS #2 would erase all the data on it (aka, your save files) so that it can be re-formatted and now tied to 3DS #2. Correct? This is all very confusing.


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I love how everyone was dancing around tigereyes86's original question, which they've even restated:
> 
> 
> According to Loviechu, if 3DS #1 (which has the digital copy of the game) breaks and you have to re-download the game to a new 3DS (aka 3DS #2), you would not be able to access the save files on your SD card because that SD card is tied to the broken 3DS #1, and trying to put that SD card into 3DS #2 would erase all the data on it (aka, your save files) so that it can be re-formatted and now tied to 3DS #2. Correct? This is all very confusing.



I have the same question as you and Tigereyes86. I'm assuming you're correct so I'm just going to stick with the physical copy because it would minimize damage in a couple scenarios.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't think anyone was dancing around it. Probably didnt know the answer so instead of giving false information, they may have thought it best to ignore it.

And no no no you messed up what I said a bit at the end lol
If you put the SD Card (from hypothetical broken 3DS #1) into the new system (3DS #2) and you weren't able to do a System Transfer due to 3DS #1 being broken, if you were to put SD Card #1 into 3DS #2, the data would show up as either nothing, so blank, or corrupted. Your data does not get deleted from putting the SD Card into another system. You physically have to put the SD Card into the computer, reformat it to FAT 16 or FAT 32 (which is what the 3DS uses) and then *that* is what deletes the information on SD Card #1, which untied it from 3DS #1.

So, to simply recap.
If your 3DS with a digital copy becomes broken and you can't do a system transfer:
Your SD Card is rendered useless until reformatted
Reformatting it deletes its contents
You have to re buy the digital version on a new 3ds
You can not pop in the old SD Card and expect it to give you back your town and save files. You will be started anew.

The only exception to this is if you prove to Nintendo that your console broke by itself. They can then take your Nintendo account and have it transferred to another 3DS. Of course, this works .5% of the time because Nintendo only does this if your system decided to one day implode for no reason or if your system was stolen.
BUT if the system is stolen, it is the same as above. You lose your saves and progress. If it implodes or has internal soft/hardware issues, it is sent in and then Nintendo transfers it to a new 3DS and the new 3ds becomes tied with the SD Card.

It's why they tell you to send in your SD Card whenever you have a repair done, just in case


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Edit: I read your edited post. Thanks Loviechu!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

Rainy Day read my edited in part before you quote me c:

And just to reiterate;
If you manhandle your SD Card, like forceably remove it without turning off the system, give it to pets as chew toys, lick it, play sports with it, or any other thing that defies common sense, then do NOT get the digital copy. 
But if you do things right, like take care of your 3DS and SD Card, then by all means, do go digital.


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Rainy Day read my edited in part before you quote me c:
> 
> And just to reiterate;
> If you manhandle your SD Card, like forceably remove it without turning off the system, give it to pets as chew toys, lick it, play sports with it, or any other thing that defies common sense, then do NOT get the digital copy.
> But if you do things right, like take care of your 3DS and SD Card, then by all means, do go digital.



Thank you!!

So in the end, the absolute only pro to going digital would be you don't have to carry a physical copy around? Because you can't back up saves or digital games.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahh, okay. Thanks for clearing that up. I think I'll still stick with a physical copy and just let my brother have the digital copy. He's always losing DS cartridges.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

You _can_ back up saves though. And it is recommended you do if you deal with digital ^~^

But to make it simple; yes, the main reason to go digital is to have a 24 hour access to it. That way it isn't forgotten if you travel somewhere or able to get lost. :3 unless you lose the system itself but I've never lost a console myself since I keep them in obvious places haha


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> You _can_ back up saves though. And it is recommended you do if you deal with digital ^~^
> 
> But to make it simple; yes, the main reason to go digital is to have a 24 hour access to it. That way it isn't forgotten if you travel somewhere or able to get lost. :3 unless you lose the system itself but I've never lost a console myself since I keep them in obvious places haha



The only reason to back up those saves would be in case the SD card died right?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes.
The point of a backup is in case the SD dies or becomes corrupted for some reason.


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Yes.
> The point of a backup is in case the SD dies or becomes corrupted for some reason.



Thanks again!!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol thank you .  The whole losing data thing is what I was worried about.  (Jake, you weren't coming off rude, you were stating your point, this is fine, I appreciate a discussion such as this rather than the name calling I'd experience elsewhere so this is all fine )
I have come across some scare stories surrounding the digital versions and I'm only trying to fully research all the pros and cons before making a decision.  I always try to find as much as I can about something before committing so I'm sorry if my questions ever bother any of you, I just love to be informed!!

And it's OK, I do not plan on giving anything to a dog/cat/hamster or otherwise to chew on (the ones I know seem to prefer stealing clothes, weeeeird) so I'll go and upgrade my SD Card in the meantime and have a think about all of this.  Thanks to those who got there in the end, much appreciated.


----------



## tanuki (Apr 22, 2013)

i think i might actually be an idiot. could someone just explain the process step by step? also, when you do a transfer, what exactly goes from one 3ds to the other? 

do all of these things transfer? coins, steps, friends, friend code, street passes, saved info in street pass game, mii's...umm... i dunno what else. 

i understand that games downloaded from the shop will only transfer if you switch the sd cards, right? if i choose NOT to switch the sd card and leave my old downloaded games behind will i STILL have to re-download NL?

it all seems like SUCH a hassle. it would suck to lose my street passes and have to get a new friend code to trade, but it might be worth it so i don't have to go thru this nonsense. 

ugh. i dunno.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 22, 2013)

All of those things you mentioned will transfer over. You will need to transfer your sd card too, or redownload all of your games. Or you could copy the files from your sd card to a new sd card


----------



## Eirynfox (Apr 23, 2013)

From what I have seen on Nintendo's web site, they said that when you transfer across from one DS to another it actually merges the accounts into one, so you should be able to download the game again onto your 'new' DS once you have done the transfer. Im just not sure if this counts if the game is preloaded.



> After the transfer, downloaded software or save data which was stored on the SD Card of the target system can no longer be used. This means that any content you have already downloaded to your new system will be overwritten when you transfer data from your old system. However, as the Nintendo eShop accounts are integrated into one during the transfer, software can be re-downloaded from Nintendo eShop.
> 
> If the same downloadable titles are on both systems, the save data of the target system will be overwritten with the data from the source system.


from http://www.nintendo.com.au/support/index.php?action=help&helpcatID=237 (number 3)


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, correct!  You keep everything on your old DS and it transfers onto the new one, so when you download your games again, save data is preserved.  Before the transfer back up your SD card to be safe, during the transfer process keep the SD in your old DS, then when it's done, you can put your SD card into the new DS and everything is there!

The Nintendo website gives step by step instructions and FAQs (I know it's the UK site, but it's the same process for NA): http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/Nintendo-3DS-XL-/FAQ/Data-transfer-between-Nintendo-3DS-systems/What-information-will-I-find-here-/What-information-will-I-find-here--244471.html


----------



## erce (Apr 23, 2013)

I was wondering if you could copy over the game to a pc and then copy it back to the sd card after you have done the merge, that would save you having to redownload.

Also, is it possible to have 2 digital copies of the same game on one 3ds? I was considering getting a second copy of AC:NL with the free game offer in the EU, but not sure it is possible.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 23, 2013)

erce said:


> I was wondering if you could copy over the game to a pc and then copy it back to the sd card after you have done the merge, that would save you having to redownload.
> 
> Also, is it possible to have 2 digital copies of the same game on one 3ds? I was considering getting a second copy of AC:NL with the free game offer in the EU, but not sure it is possible.



Your first point, I don't know so am not going to guess in case I'm wrong.

Your second point is a no I'm afraid, you can only have one save data stored per game as the save is tied to the game and the game is tied to the console so you can only have one game per console.  Also you couldn't play a digital and a physical on the same console either.


----------



## Anna (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake im confused , so I have a normal 3ds which is going to be replaced by the bundle when I buy it, so I haven't downloaded any games on my normal 3ds and I want to transfer all my friend codes and things rather than anything else, will it then delete the AC preloaded file from the bundle XL? once the system transfer has been completed? then what do I do?, go to the e-shop on my XL and re download AC file???


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, you'll have to redownload AC I'm afraid. I had to do the same for my Fire Emblem bundle.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2013)

Anna said:


> Jake im confused , so I have a normal 3ds which is going to be replaced by the bundle when I buy it, so I haven't downloaded any games on my normal 3ds and I want to transfer all my friend codes and things rather than anything else, will it then delete the AC preloaded file from the bundle XL? once the system transfer has been completed? then what do I do?, go to the e-shop on my XL and re download AC file???


Ya it'll delete the AC from the SD card; but just redownload it again, shouldn't take more than an hour.

Also don't quote me on this one; but i _think_ you can do the system transfer without SD card transfer. If you want to transfer data just remove the SD card from the XL (the one with AC) and leave it empty - if that doesn't work; just buy another SD card and pop that in the XL - I don't see why that wouldnt work - it'd work like you just bought a 3DS XL without a game pre installed. That way ACNL will safely be on the 4GB SD card and wont be removed during the system transfer.

Though idk if that'd work but I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Anna (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Ya it'll delete the AC from the SD card; but just redownload it again, shouldn't take more than an hour.
> 
> Also don't quote me on this one; but i _think_ you can do the system transfer without SD card transfer. If you want to transfer data just remove the SD card from the XL (the one with AC) and leave it empty - if that doesn't work; just buy another SD card and pop that in the XL - I don't see why that wouldnt work - it'd work like you just bought a 3DS XL without a game pre installed. That way ACNL will safely be on the 4GB SD card and wont be removed during the system transfer.
> 
> Though idk if that'd work but I don't see why it wouldn't.


 Thanks


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Ya it'll delete the AC from the SD card; but just redownload it again, shouldn't take more than an hour.
> 
> Also don't quote me on this one; but i _think_ you can do the system transfer without SD card transfer. If you want to transfer data just remove the SD card from the XL (the one with AC) and leave it empty - if that doesn't work; just buy another SD card and pop that in the XL - I don't see why that wouldnt work - it'd work like you just bought a 3DS XL without a game pre installed. That way ACNL will safely be on the 4GB SD card and wont be removed during the system transfer.
> 
> Though idk if that'd work but I don't see why it wouldn't.



This would work, but during the transfer you'd have to select the option that doesn't delete the SD card info on the target (AC XL) system.  Not sure if there's a way to copy info from the old card to the new one without having access issues as the old SD card wouldn't be transferred to the new one, meaning the data wouldn't be recognised?


----------



## Anna (Apr 24, 2013)

So do I transfer the SD Card from the normal DS to the XL before the transfer? I don't have any games I just want the friend codes is there an easier way to do this without having to redownload?? sorry this is really confusing me.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Switch on and initialise your new 3DS and make sure NL is there.
2. Back up your existing SD card (from your old 3DS) to a computer (just in case).
3. Do a system transfer but keep the SD cards in both consoles.
4. Once complete, you can use your existing SD card in your new 3DS, BUT would have to redownload NL anyway as the systems merge and your new 3DS will still have in the eShop the memory of NL being downloaded, so all you have to do is download the game again (no getting round that part) to have your old system all within your new one with everything there.

You cannot just put your old SD into your new without a system transfer, but once you do, exisiting friends, friend codes, swapnotes, streetpasses all get kept, so you lose nothing from your old 3DS.
It's all on the Nintendo site which I'll link here and where I got my info, a quick Google found some SD card transfer tips if you're upgrading to a larger card size, but this consolidates into the one place (I wish it wasn't so confusing, but come June 14th, I'll also be system transferring so you're not alone in the question stakes!!!): http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/Nintendo-3DS-XL-/FAQ/Data-transfer-between-Nintendo-3DS-systems/What-information-will-I-find-here-/What-information-will-I-find-here--244471.html


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there anything stopping you from downloading the game again? Or do you just not want to wait


----------



## Crochet.Crosser (Apr 24, 2013)

If I were to put my physical copy of Animal crossing in the animal crossing 3ds would it stay seperate to the digital copy?
Just curious...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes it would


----------



## Anna (Apr 24, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> 1. Switch on and initialise your new 3DS and make sure NL is there.
> 2. Back up your existing SD card (from your old 3DS) to a computer (just in case).
> 3. Do a system transfer but keep the SD cards in both consoles.
> 4. Once complete, you can use your existing SD card in your new 3DS, BUT would have to redownload NL anyway as the systems merge and your new 3DS will still have in the eShop the memory of NL being downloaded, so all you have to do is download the game again (no getting round that part) to have your old system all within your new one with everything there.
> ...



Thanks a lot!, I found this very helpful 

and KarlaKGB, I just wanted to make sure that it wouldn't be deleted completely (as stupid as it sounds haha)


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Crochet.Crosser said:


> If I were to put my physical copy of Animal crossing in the animal crossing 3ds would it stay seperate to the digital copy?
> Just curious...



You can't play a digital copy of a game in the same console you play the physical copy.  Not sure of the specifics, but it was on a few different forums that I googled that you could only have one or the other and then they got all technical (where I lost interest)!  I asked that too and it was a no.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Crochet.Crosser said:


> If I were to put my physical copy of Animal crossing in the animal crossing 3ds would it stay seperate to the digital copy?
> Just curious...



It wouldn't work.  You can only play either the cartridge or the physical in one console.  If you play both, the Extra Data that the system saves gets overwritten every time and so each game would keep overwriting the other.  This http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/65982635 link (where I asked a question too lol!) answered that.  If you swap to the AC NL bundle and don't redownload the digital AC game, you can play the cartridge, but that's all your decision, you can weigh up the facts and do what's best for you!!!


----------



## Mint (Apr 24, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> You can't play a digital copy of a game in the same console you play the physical copy.  Not sure of the specifics, but it was on a few different forums that I googled that you could only have one or the other and then they got all technical (where I lost interest)!  I asked that too and it was a no.


There are a couple of users here who have both a physical and digital copy of NL. I remember one saying that both worked fine on the same console, but this was said months ago. The two I know aren't too active on here, but I'll send them both swapnotes and ask them to confirm.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 24, 2013)

Mint said:


> There are a couple of users here who have both a physical and digital copy of NL. I remember one saying that both worked fine on the same console, but this was said months ago. The two I know aren't too active on here, but I'll send them both swapnotes and ask them to confirm.



That would actually be really good.  Thank you


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 24, 2013)

For the above conversation click to 1h27m.
This was what made me decide on getting both the bundle and a physical copy, Lindsey and Kohei both play their games in this stream and they only have 1 3DS that is fitted to record from. Though I am unsure of whether they had to switch SD cards to do this or not, but hopefully this'll help clear somethings up. 

Also, going back to the SD card backing up conversation. Are you saying that if all the data from an SD card is copied onto another SD card (via a PC) that the second SD card wouldn't work in the 3DS? Therefore if a 3DS wasn't damaged but an SD card was irreversably destroyed you would lose the data on it anyway? (and subsequently have useless data backed up)

And isn't your Town data saved onto the cartridge (for physical copies), so it wouldn't matter at all if you switched DS's to play (other than FC/Dream address.). Or are you saying that the Town data is saved onto the SD card? - In which case surely you could make as many towns as you want by buying more SD cards.

So much confuse!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> For the above conversation click to 1h27m.
> This was what made me decide on getting both the bundle and a physical copy, Lindsey and Kohei both play their games in this stream and they only have 1 3DS that is fitted to record from. Though I am unsure of whether they had to switch SD cards to do this or not, but hopefully this'll help clear somethings up.
> 
> Also, going back to the SD card backing up conversation. Are you saying that if all the data from an SD card is copied onto another SD card (via a PC) that the second SD card wouldn't work in the 3DS? Therefore if a 3DS wasn't damaged but an SD card was irreversably destroyed you would lose the data on it anyway? (and subsequently have useless data backed up)
> ...



Cool, I'll check that out this weekend thank you!

Well from what I've heard, if you back up your SD card, you'd have to back up every time you played or the save would be rendered useless in the event of a redownload issue.  Apparently the game has "check points" that have to match up to the check point on the save, if these don't match then the save data won't work.  System transfers are different because the 3DS deals with that during the process.  If you're upgrading your SD card and copying all the data across then it should still work, as it's a direct copy, but BOTH SD cards could only be used in the one system as the data is tied to the system, you'd have to format the old SD to make it usable for anything else.
So, if you had the most recent save data backed up on a PC then you could copy it to a new SD card and have it good to go, but if the game had progressed past the point where you last backed up, then it would be useless and lost, yes (PLEEEEEASE someone correct me if I'm wrong, this is only what my Googling last weeek taught me!).

Physical copies save data onto the cartridge, yes, but some games save Extra Data to the SD card as well, so if you use the cartridge and the digital, then this Extra Data would keep getting overridden and of course be no use.  I don't think it's all games, but I'm not sure how you'd tell unless you played both until it became apparent if data was being overridden or not.  So Lindsey and Kohei both have physical and both played on the same system.  If they haven't noticed a loss of data then it may well be that there's no extra data saved, but as you say, they may have switched out SD cards.  (Lindsey can you help ?!)

And yes, so much confuse!!  (I'm getting bundle and physical too, wooo!)


----------



## erce (Apr 25, 2013)

I have emailed Nintendo UK with the question, so far no reply!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 25, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Cool, I'll check that out this weekend thank you!
> 
> Well from what I've heard, if you back up your SD card, you'd have to back up every time you played or the save would be rendered useless in the event of a redownload issue.  Apparently the game has "check points" that have to match up to the check point on the save, if these don't match then the save data won't work.  System transfers are different because the 3DS deals with that during the process.  If you're upgrading your SD card and copying all the data across then it should still work, as it's a direct copy, but BOTH SD cards could only be used in the one system as the data is tied to the system, you'd have to format the old SD to make it usable for anything else.
> So, if you had the most recent save data backed up on a PC then you could copy it to a new SD card and have it good to go, but if the game had progressed past the point where you last backed up, then it would be useless and lost, yes (PLEEEEEASE someone correct me if I'm wrong, this is only what my Googling last weeek taught me!).
> ...



Backing up after every play seems like a hassle unless you know you won't be playing for a while then. - Though obviously it'll be fine for saving pictures taken.
If it saves extra data you can check on the Settings -> Data thingy. it'll appear in the list. I would guess that will only save pictures taken, seeing as if it stores DLC and then you switch SD cards to one never used with AC those items would have to magically disappear. Though really there should be enough empty space on the cartridge to add DLC. 
Though updates to the software like Japan had to remove glitches might also be stored on it, meaning that'd need to be redownloaded to a new card. 
Should be easy to check for us though. Buy the game, make a town and save asap, check to see if extra data was made. (unless it forces it like some games, but you should be notified on first play then)
And maybe resetting your 3DS clock might count as a system restore to use remotely saved data as you're activity log will show that you never played the game since the back-up. Though it's more likely done through a time-based random code. 

^That is all just random musings though, in the hope someone can confirm/disprove them.


And no, Lindsey has physical and Kohei has digital I think. - I'm guessing he system transfered to the recording 3DS, (or that the chip etc was put in the ACNL one) either way, it's clear from that video they don't both use physical copies unless they have a magic way of having 2 physical copies plugged into 1 system. xP


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> And no, Lindsey has physical and Kohei has digital I think. - I'm guessing he system transfered to the recording 3DS, (or that the chip etc was put in the ACNL one) either way, it's clear from that video they don't both use physical copies unless they have a magic way of having 2 physical copies plugged into 1 system. xP



Ah OK, I've never watched any videos so wasn't sure.

Yea, backing up each time would be a total pain.  I think any glitch fixing would go onto the SD card though.  I can check with another cartridge I have, I downloaded a glitch fix and will see if the updated version of the game shows up in a 3DS that's never played it before and so not downloaded the update.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think they can write to the cartridge, which is why the fix goes onto the 3DS itself. Not sure how they write save files though


----------



## erce (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I got a reply from Nintendo:

*Regarding your query, it is not possible to have more than one digital copy of any game on your Nintendo 3DS.

Once you have downloaded a title from the eShop it will then tell you that you already have this game and it will not allow you to purchase it again.

However, you can have one digital copy and a physical copy of the same game.
*
I am happy, means I can have 2 towns on the go if I wish


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Aha!  Well I preordered the bundle and the physical...  I could have two towns too, but this would mean A LOT of free time.  Maybe I'll use the digital as a secondary project in case I lose my physical (unlikely as it'll be the cartridge keeping the dust out of that slot and played constantly haha!).

Oh, wait, how would that work in terms of friend codes, I know it's one for the 3DS in general, but would that mean you'd have to register the same people as best friends in each game?  Or they would just visit whatever town that you were playing at the time?  Haha that would be so fun to mess with people like that.  Why, yes I DID remodel my entire town overnight, thank you!


----------



## Anna (Apr 25, 2013)

So does it mean, once you system transfer and the game is deleted you cannot redownload??


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 25, 2013)

Saves must be written to the Physical copy otherwise Lindsey could not play her town on the 3DS with Koheis downloaded town on. - But this did change her dream address, so I'm not sure how those work. And I presume she just had to play off of Koheis Friend list? But each character gets their own best friends, so I imagine you would need to reset them if you changed 3DS? And I guess friends'll just have to accept that they don't know which town they'll end up in. xP

The e-mail sounds like if the games use extra data on the SD card then the SD card is capable of holding the data for more than 1 town. Which is promising. Though no word on how that works with putting a physical copy in a different 3DS.

And if you system transfer then the game will appear on the previously downloaded software list on the e-shop. So you just need to redownload it.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 26, 2013)

We're learning a little more each day!  Maybe we'll be clear by release date


----------



## Holiday (May 2, 2013)

*How do you back up your SD card?*

Sorry, I'm a little new to this...How do you back up your SD card? On your computer?


----------



## Tapa (May 2, 2013)

Holiday said:


> Sorry, I'm a little new to this...How do you back up your SD card? On your computer?



A google search of "how to backup SD card 3DS" brings this useful link up.

http://watchusplaygames.com/2012/09...l-dsi-dsi-xl-or-else-suffer-the-consequences/


----------



## Holiday (May 2, 2013)

Tapa said:


> A google search of "how to backup SD card 3DS" brings this useful link up.
> 
> http://watchusplaygames.com/2012/09...l-dsi-dsi-xl-or-else-suffer-the-consequences/



Thanks! I guess I could have looked that up


----------



## Mint (May 5, 2013)

Sorry, I have a question about this!

I have a regular 3DS and I was planning on moving everything to a XL in July. This 3DS has a digital copy of ACNL on it. If I were to move everything to the XL, would I lose all of my data on the digital copy of ACNL? :c


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

Mint said:


> Sorry, I have a question about this!
> 
> I have a regular 3DS and I was planning on moving everything to a XL in July. This 3DS has a digital copy of ACNL on it. If I were to move everything to the XL, would I lose all of my data on the digital copy of ACNL? :c



Everything from your existing 3DS is moved over to your new one!  But a system transfer merges the eshop accounts from both systems so when you redownload NL at this time, and move your SD card from the old system to the new, your game will start up where you left off with your save data in tact.  (I'd back up your SD card to computer first to be safe, that's what I' doing in case I stuff it up!)

I'm also going to do a Google before I actualy transfer to see if there are any tips from people, who knows, huh?!  (Good luck. I'll let you know how I get on in June )


----------



## Crochet.Crosser (May 6, 2013)

I'm having trouble deciding whether to perform a system transfer or not. I live in Australia and I really want the bundle so I'll be ordering it from the UK. But the bundle won't be reach me for 2-3 weeks after its release, and I really don't want to wait another 3 weeks to play animal crossing. If I were to buy the physical copy here, what would happen to the digital copy if I did a system transfer once I got the XL? My other issue is that my internet connection is really bad and I'm worried i'll lose all my data if my internet cuts out. Can this happen????
Thanks for any advice! =]]]


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 6, 2013)

Crochet.Crosser said:


> I'm having trouble deciding whether to perform a system transfer or not. I live in Australia and I really want the bundle so I'll be ordering it from the UK. But the bundle won't be reach me for 2-3 weeks after its release, and I really don't want to wait another 3 weeks to play animal crossing. If I were to buy the physical copy here, what would happen to the digital copy if I did a system transfer once I got the XL? My other issue is that my internet connection is really bad and I'm worried i'll lose all my data if my internet cuts out. Can this happen????
> Thanks for any advice! =]]]



OK, if you system transfer, EVERYTHING from your current 3DS stays with you including your friend code (yay!!) and you keep the SD card from your existing 3DS to put into your bundle console (you can copy the data onto a bigger SD card at this point if you would like more space).  Because the system transfer merges the eshop accounts from both consoles, all you have to do is redownload (for free) the NL game, you're all set to play!  As far as Nintendo have said, you can play both the cartridge and the digital version on the one console.

Data connection, can you go somewhere with a reliable connection (I have the same issue at home with internet so I hear ya on this one!) to do the transfer?  You'll need about 45 minutes or so and then the same again to download the digital game, but if the connection cuts out at least the game download will resume when it comes back.  Your best bet is getting somewhere reliable to transfer to minimise the chances of that happening.  Over here, some restaurants/hotels/libraries offer free WiFi, you could look into that as you'll have some time to research this beforehand.

Long post I know, but I hope I helped you, and welcome!


----------



## Crochet.Crosser (May 6, 2013)

Thank you so much, this is very helpful! - So if I were to put my animal crossing cartridge in the XL (once its had the system transfer,) It would have all the same data it did before?


----------



## Mint (May 6, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Everything from your existing 3DS is moved over to your new one!  But a system transfer merges the eshop accounts from both systems so when you redownload NL at this time, and move your SD card from the old system to the new, your game will start up where you left off with your save data in tact.  (I'd back up your SD card to computer first to be safe, that's what I' doing in case I stuff it up!)
> 
> I'm also going to do a Google before I actualy transfer to see if there are any tips from people, who knows, huh?!  (Good luck. I'll let you know how I get on in June )



Ah, okay!  Thank you!


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

WAIT WAIT WAIT HOLD UP. If I don't transfer my data to the new ac bundle i'm getting, will it lose all the other data on other games? Or is the data stored on the card like normal ds games?


----------



## Cottonball (May 6, 2013)

Question about System transfer! It takes your street passes and downloaded games to the DS your transferring too, right?


----------



## JCnator (May 6, 2013)

As if the 3DS to 3DS System Transfer isn't obvious enough, it transfers everything you've done on your old 3DS. Heck, it even merges with what has been done to your target system.

Example: 3DS A has 10 NES games. 3DS B has ACNL. You do a System Transfer, and 3DS B will have both 10 NES games and ACNL. 3DS A will have nothing.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

Street passes I don't think are transferred. My pink XL doesn't have any of the street passes, swapnote stationary, or spotpass tags from the old 3ds I had transferred from


----------



## JCnator (May 6, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Street passes I don't think are transferred. My pink XL doesn't have any of the street passes, swapnote stationary, or spotpass tags from the old 3ds I had transferred from



How odd. My StreetPass data (and everything else) has transferred successfully from my original Aqua Blue 3DS to my Red 3DS XL without any trouble.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

Guys pl0x answer my question i'm scared ;_;


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

Well then we have a predicament lol
I had a plaza population of about 20 street pass tags, about 5 or so of the special distributed Mii's, and the rest were spotpass ones. Not a single one was transferred over. O.e stationery from swapnote does get deleted during the transfer though.

Hamusuta
Maybe if you explained a bit, it would be easier to explain, as I'm not sure I'm understanding you correctly right now


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 7, 2013)

Crochet.Crosser said:


> Thank you so much, this is very helpful! - So if I were to put my animal crossing cartridge in the XL (once its had the system transfer,) It would have all the same data it did before?



If it's the cartridge, then your save data is stored on the game cartridge itself, so you can play it in any 3DS console (no system transfer needed for cartridge save data) and have all your save info right there!  Game cartridge is easy, everything is on that cart!



Hamusuta said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT HOLD UP. If I don't transfer my data to the new ac bundle i'm getting, will it lose all the other data on other games? Or is the data stored on the card like normal ds games?



If you have cartridge games, that is, the actual plastic game that you would buy in a shop then your save data is actually saved to that game card!  So whether you system transfer or not, the game you've played is all in that cart.  System transfer allows you to keep everything (including save data) from an existing 3DS and put it onto a shiny new 3DS.  All you would do is move your current SD card to the new system, redownload your digital content and pick up where you left off.  The only thing that doesn't transfer is credit card details, internet settings, parental settings and user information (from Nintendo website to quote my source!)

Oh Cottonball, I forgot to quote you, but it should take the Streetpass Mii Plaza info, yes, and it saves a record in the eshop on the new 3DS that you've downloaded certain games, so if you keep your existing SD card after transfer, all you have to do is redownload your games for free and set off as you were the last time you played!

Note: Streetpass Mii Plaza data and stationery should transfer, so it's weird how it's not working for some of you !


----------



## Campy (May 18, 2013)

Reviving this thread because I have a question:

I'd like to transfer my data to my XL, but I would also like to make use of that nice 4GB SD card in the XL. Now, I know that the last step after the transfer is to take out the 2GB card from my 3DS and put it into my XL. Can I just copy paste the data from the 2GB to the 4GB card _after_ the transfer? (So I've basically already put the 2GB SD in my XL, and then I copy paste the data?) Or do I do this _before_ the transfer? (So I put everything on the 4GB card now, then do the system transfer to the XL without an SD card in it, and then put in the 4GB card after the transfer).

Or would both work? Sorry if the explanation is overly detailed, I just wanted to make sure there's no confusion about what I'm asking.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 18, 2013)

Campy said:


> Reviving this thread because I have a question:
> 
> I'd like to transfer my data to my XL, but I would also like to make use of that nice 4GB SD card in the XL. Now, I know that the last step after the transfer is to take out the 2GB card from my 3DS and put it into my XL. Can I just copy paste the data from the 2GB to the 4GB card _after_ the transfer? (So I've basically already put the 2GB SD in my XL, and then I copy paste the data?) Or do I do this _before_ the transfer? (So I put everything on the 4GB card now, then do the system transfer to the XL without an SD card in it, and then put in the 4GB card after the transfer).
> 
> ...



No need to apologise, I get wordy when I need specifics too . And yes, after the transfer, format the 4Gb card and then transfer the data on the 2Gb across to the 4Gb on the computer. Because the 2Gb is now transferred to use on the new XL, the 4Gb will have this info on it as well now and will work on the new console just fine. Double check it all works fine (some people say that stationery in swapnote won't transfer after system transfer and some say it does. if it doesn't, I'm more than happy to send it all on to you) and you can format the 2Gb card and use it in your phone or camera etc.  I'm about to transfer my 4Gb card onto a 16Gb card before I get the bundle so I'll let you know any tips I come across!!


----------



## Campy (May 18, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> No need to apologise, I get wordy when I need specifics too . And yes, after the transfer, format the 4Gb card and then transfer the data on the 2Gb across to the 4Gb on the computer. Because the 2Gb is now transferred to use on the new XL, the 4Gb will have this info on it as well now and will work on the new console just fine. Double check it all works fine (some people say that stationery in swapnote won't transfer after system transfer and some say it does. if it doesn't, I'm more than happy to send it all on to you) and you can format the 2Gb card and use it in your phone or camera etc.  I'm about to transfer my 4Gb card onto a 16Gb card before I get the bundle so I'll let you know any tips I come across!!


Thanks so much for answering!

Yeah, I've heard different things about certain data not being transferred that should have been; I hope I can just get it all to work smoothly in one go. The loss of stationery, I can live with (though I would love to get them back!) but I would absolutely hate to lose my Mii Plaza data. All the puzzles, hats and streetpasses.. I must keep those.

But your explanation makes perfect sense! And I'd appreciate any extra tips you come across, thanks!


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 18, 2013)

Campy said:


> Thanks so much for answering!
> 
> Yeah, I've heard different things about certain data not being transferred that should have been; I hope I can just get it all to work smoothly in one go. The loss of stationery, I can live with (though I would love to get them back!) but I would absolutely hate to lose my Mii Plaza data. All the puzzles, hats and streetpasses.. I must keep those.
> 
> But your explanation makes perfect sense! And I'd appreciate any extra tips you come across, thanks!



Aw no problem, think I'll tackle it next weekend.  Nintendo website says all that should transfer with no problems in a system transfer, I think people that had the loss of stationery etc hadnt got the SD card part of it right. So I'll do SD card transfer next weekend and system transfer the weekend NL comes out and my bundle is here!


----------



## fink (May 20, 2013)

ok, I've read and re-read this thread like 5 times and I'm still in the gray on a couple things. 

I want to transfer everything from my 3ds (we will call this A) to my AC3ds XL (we will call this B) I also want to transfer everything from ds A's sd card to ds B's larger sd card. My questions are as follows: 

1.) Does anyone know if the method in this link HERE works for the sd card upgrade?

2.) Is it impossible to download the digital ACNL to ds A? Do you presume it will ever be possible if it currently is not?

3.) If the answer to question 2 is yes than does a save/town store itself within the game cartridge. I.E. could I play the save on any ds I insert the physical game into? Is the sd card required to play the physical game's save on another ds?

4.) Whether or not the answer to 3 is yes or no, are the digital and physical save files if both played on ds B differentiated? 

5.) If both saves/towns are played on ds B, how does friend code work for visiting friends?

I'm sorry if these points have been well covered, I am just asking because I've read this thread through time and time again and I am still confused.


----------



## fink (May 20, 2013)

Maybe I'll just ask nintendo


----------



## Stupefiant (May 20, 2013)

I didn't want to start a thread for this apologize me for asking this here but would that SD card work on the 3DS? http://www.amazon.ca/SanDisk-Extrem...9107324&sr=8-3&keywords=32gb+sandisk+class+10

I'm going for a digital Animal Crossing and have only 3200 blocks left, which won't be enough for Animal Crossing (8000 blocks) so i'm ordering a new SD card for my 3DS. I know for a fact that it is a great card but I've heard some cards won't work in the 3DS so I need to be sure before ordering it. Thanks.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2013)

AC is 6002 blocks, not 8000. I'm not particularly sure how well that one would be, though :c


----------



## Cottonball (May 21, 2013)

If there are anybody wondering like I was I did a System Transfer to my new XL and I got everything on it. Mii's, swapnote things, street passes, the layout of all the games, and all the eshop data!


----------



## Campy (May 22, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> If there are anybody wondering like I was I did a System Transfer to my new XL and I got everything on it. Mii's, swapnote things, street passes, the layout of all the games, and all the eshop data!


That's reassuring to know. Thanks!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the great information in this thread, everyone! I _think_ I have it all down now to get my old 3DS to transfer everything to the bundle, but to make sure... check my work.  I've done system transfers before, but I have never done an SD card upgrade. 

1. New, higher speed and capacity SD card arrives by Friday. I follow these instructions to make it my Old!3DS card, since Old!3DS card will ultimately be used in Bundle!3DS. (*Correct?*)

2. Sunday, I acquire Bundle!3DS and after it's charged, do a System Transfer. 

3. Redownload AC:NL (boo) from eShop to reacquire it on Bundle!3DS since eShop data should hopefully be merged. 

Does that sound like a correct plan?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 5, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Thanks for all the great information in this thread, everyone! I _think_ I have it all down now to get my old 3DS to transfer everything to the bundle, but to make sure... check my work.  I've done system transfers before, but I have never done an SD card upgrade.
> 
> 1. New, higher speed and capacity SD card arrives by Friday. I follow these instructions to make it my Old!3DS card, since Old!3DS card will ultimately be used in Bundle!3DS. (*Correct?*)
> 
> ...



In short, YES, you got it in one!!!!!  I actually upgraded my SD card on Sunday and followed the instructions in the link you gave, but at Step 7, there was no merging to be done because there was nothing saved to the extra, smaller file created when you put it in the 3DS to initialise so I just deleted it and EVERYTHING is still there, photos, saves, demos etc.

So now we're in the same boat, our SD cards are upgraded in anticipation for NL bundle.  Let us know how the SD upgrade goes, it's dead easy and you'll do just fine!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 5, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> In short, YES, you got it in one!!!!!  I actually upgraded my SD card on Sunday and followed the instructions in the link you gave, but at Step 7, there was no merging to be done because there was nothing saved to the extra, smaller file created when you put it in the 3DS to initialise so I just deleted it and EVERYTHING is still there, photos, saves, demos etc.
> 
> So now we're in the same boat, our SD cards are upgraded in anticipation for NL bundle.  Let us know how the SD upgrade goes, it's dead easy and you'll do just fine!



Yesss! Gold star stickers for everyone!

I will update about my transfer process this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been on the fence about getting the bundle until now, but my 3DS has an 8GB card, whereas the AC3DS XL is only 4GB. Does anyone know if there's a way to system transfer but end up with the bigger card? And if the 4GB card is linked to the digital copy of AC:NL, would I still be able to re-download it to the 8GB card afterward?


----------



## Goran (Jun 5, 2013)

Just copy the data on the 4GB card to the 8GB card.


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Goran.
So it looks like all the data goes to the 3DS card anyway, in this case the bigger card. Then it's just a matter of popping it in the XL and re-downloading New Leaf. So the only thing to do now is order up the new bundle! ^_^


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 6, 2013)

AC_Reiko said:


> I've been on the fence about getting the bundle until now, but my 3DS has an 8GB card, whereas the AC3DS XL is only 4GB. Does anyone know if there's a way to system transfer but end up with the bigger card? And if the 4GB card is linked to the digital copy of AC:NL, would I still be able to re-download it to the 8GB card afterward?



You won't need to copy anything on the 4Gb to the 8Gb if you already use the 8Gb as that's the one that's transferred to use in the XL bundle once the system transfer completes.  So system transfer your 3DS to your XL before you do anything, then redownload NL and your 8Gb will work just fine in your new system (not long to go now!!!)


----------



## fink (Jun 7, 2013)

`Well I just used this site's instructions and successfully transferred all the data from my 2g sd card to my new 16g card. Woot. Ready to transfer this ds to my 3ds on the 9th  Thanks for linking that site

/edit

LMAO

open blocks 115,138. omg


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I think I borked my SD card transfer. I forgot to turn off my system before I yanked out the old card, and I didn't understand step 7 in the LoFi instructions either so I skipped it because I didn't know what to do. As a result, lost all my eShop downloads. But, I'm holding off on re-downloading all of them until I get my bundle. Everything else worked fine! My street passes and coins and stuff, etc. is all there.

Edit: No, I lost quite a bit actually. All my swapnotes, and about half of my StreetPass puzzles. Boo.  Follow the directions, people!


----------



## fink (Jun 7, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> I didn't understand step 7 in the LoFi instructions either so I skipped it because I didn't know what to do.



What exactly was unclear?? Seemed pretty straight forward to me. I still have all my coins, notes, downloads, save files, etc.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 8, 2013)

fink said:


> What exactly was unclear?? Seemed pretty straight forward to me. I still have all my coins, notes, downloads, save files, etc.



Because the folders were not in the places the directions described, like tigereyes mentioned. There were two folders with long names and such, but I couldn't tell them apart. I guess I'm an idiot, since I also stupidly took my card out while my system was turned on, too.


----------



## fink (Jun 8, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Because the folders were not in the places the directions described, like tigereyes mentioned. There were two folders with long names and such, but I couldn't tell them apart. I guess I'm an idiot, since I also stupidly took my card out while my system was turned on, too.



oh i didnt mean to insult please dont put yourself down. For future reference the way I differentiated the two was I right clicked and checked their properties. One was huge and the other was just 5 mb


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 8, 2013)

fink said:


> oh i didnt mean to insult please dont put yourself down. For future reference the way I differentiated the two was I right clicked and checked their properties. One was huge and the other was just 5 mb



Sorry, you're fine, I was overreacting. I'm just mad I lost months of work in Harvest Moon and all my StreetPass puzzles and loads of other stuff. Oh well. With a huge card at least I'll never have to do this again! heh.


----------



## Campy (Jun 8, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Sorry, you're fine, I was overreacting. I'm just mad I lost months of work in Harvest Moon and all my StreetPass puzzles and loads of other stuff. Oh well. With a huge card at least I'll never have to do this again! heh.


Sorry to hear that happened! I actually just used Nintendo's directions to transfer the data. They made a lot more sense to me and it worked perfectly. Although on the instruction's site you used, in one of the comments it's mentioned that with the Nintendo way, some people have lost some data. All I know is that I didn't lose anything doing it that way.

Don't let it get you down too much! Hopefully you can get most of those things back within reasonable time.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay! *Yes, you will need to re-download NL if you get the bundle*, but it's pretty painless. It may ask for your zip code for sales tax, but it will *not* charge you! Squee! About 1/3 of the way downloaded so far.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

fink said:


> `Well I just used this site's instructions and successfully transferred all the data from my 2g sd card to my new 16g card. Woot. Ready to transfer this ds to my 3ds on the 9th  Thanks for linking that site
> 
> /edit
> 
> ...



Aw, good stuff!  Glad it worked for you!



PumpkinVine47 said:


> Well, I think I borked my SD card transfer. I forgot to turn off my system before I yanked out the old card, and I didn't understand step 7 in the LoFi instructions either so I skipped it because I didn't know what to do. As a result, lost all my eShop downloads. But, I'm holding off on re-downloading all of them until I get my bundle. Everything else worked fine! My street passes and coins and stuff, etc. is all there.
> 
> Edit: No, I lost quite a bit actually. All my swapnotes, and about half of my StreetPass puzzles. Boo.  Follow the directions, people!



NOOOO!!!  If you still have the SD you transferred from and haven't deleted the info on it yet, there is a way to get your save files back by copying and individually pasting the save file to the right place on the new card...  If I can find the link then I'll edit this post and put it in here for you.

EDIT: Aha, found it within minutes as I had been there before, try this, never tried so I can't vouch for it, but may be worth a try for your data to come back http://techforums.nintendo.com/message/93441


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 11, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Aw, good stuff!  Glad it worked for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I mainly miss my swapnote stationery so I'll take a look! I think jesirawr lost her sruff too, so I'll share this with her. Thanks!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope I don't lose the swapnote stationery


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have all the stationery if anyone needs them, let me know (but it'll be Sat before I can do this)


----------



## Fame (Jun 11, 2013)

okay i asked this in another thread but i cant remember the answer and what thread it was in so ill ask it again: 
my red xl has a 32gb card in it and when ive done a system transfer to my bundle should i just remove the 4gb from the bundle and put in my old 32gb when its finished? (i assume i turn the 3ds off too?) then redownload nl?
thanks!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fame said:


> okay i asked this in another thread but i cant remember the answer and what thread it was in so ill ask it again:
> my red xl has a 32gb card in it and when ive done a system transfer to my bundle should i just remove the 4gb from the bundle and put in my old 32gb when its finished? (i assume i turn the 3ds off too?) then redownload nl?
> thanks!



Pretty much. The original SD card is the one your bundle will end up with ultimately. But there is a step in the System Transfer where it says "Ok, take out the SD card from your _old_ 3DS and put it in your new 3DS" so you don't need it to be turned off.


----------

